# Foundation Primer for Dry Skin



## Eemaan (Sep 16, 2006)

i have dry skin and need good primer recs that will keep my SFF on all day! help!


----------



## Sanne (Sep 16, 2006)

I love olay alot, try the multiradiance one, or if you like a natural build up tan, the touch of sun moisturizer

I like mac's prep and prime a lot for a foundation base, but I don't feel like it's really moisturizing, I thing that you need a good moisturizer for that. If your skin feel dry duing the day, maybe you can try a bit of fix + or Dove face mist to moisturize your skin without messing up your makeup.

I hope this helps


----------



## little teaser (Sep 16, 2006)

use a good moisterizer i use estee lauder hydra complete and mac prep&prime apply foundation then i use select shear powder to set and my makeup stays put most of the day and even with out the prep&prime oh and fix+ helps alot i too have dry skin


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 16, 2006)

I also have dry skin, and I recommend clinique's moisturesurge and smashbox photofinish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I use these together it's heaven.


----------



## danabanayna (Sep 16, 2006)

I have dry skin and Prep and Prime was too drying and Photofinish was awful on me.  I am dying to try Laura Mercier's new Moisturizing Primer!


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 16, 2006)

i have really dry skin as well, and also use SFF too. What i do is i use clinique's moisture on line, then use the city block sunscreen (i use this as a semi base for foundation), then i dabb a bit of strobe cream on.  I apply the SFF over the top of this then squirt some fix + onto my skin, buffering it in with my 187.  It tends to make my foundation last a good solid 8 - 9hours, leaving my face hydrated.


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 17, 2006)

shimmer do you have dry skin?  

might try the select powdeer too if it doesnt aggravate the drying


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 17, 2007)

*Face Primer for super dry skin??*

I have very dry skin &I'm looking for the perfect face primer. I've been using MAC's regular face Prep + Prime &it works okay. First I apply a thick layer of moisturizer, let dry,  &then apply a thiiiin layer of primer. Like I said, it works ok. But I'm almost out, so I would really like to try something else. Any recommendations? Obviously I'm not worried about oil-control. I'm just looking for something that will help adhere my makeup all day &keep it even 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TIA


----------



## frocher (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Face Primer for super dry skin??*

Try Smashbox photofinish primer, it works very well.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Face Primer for super dry skin??*

Revlon makes a primer for dry skin. I picked it up because my skin is so dry that mu tends to look flaky and powdery on me, and all rich moisturizers break me out! I can't win. So I apply Hope in a Jar, then the Revlon Primer, then my Mac Moisturblend.

The primer is ok, it hasn't broken me out and that's why I've kept it. I'm very sensitive. But I don't have a huge problem with my mu fading, so I can't comment on how it does in that respect. I haven't had any problems with it at all, and it makes me mu go on more smoothly and evenly. Smashbox and Sephora brand also have worked for me in the past.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Face Primer for super dry skin??*

LORAC Aqua Prime is amazing for dry skin types.  It uses Sodium Hyaluronate, which is a molecule that binds moisture and can hold 1000x its own weight in just water.  So it'll attach to the moisture from the air, water intake, and skincare products that you're using and hold onto it in your skin.


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Face Primer for super dry skin??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_LORAC Aqua Prime is amazing for dry skin types. It uses Sodium Hyaluronate, which is a molecule that binds moisture and can hold 1000x its own weight in just water. So it'll attach to the moisture from the air, water intake, and skincare products that you're using and hold onto it in your skin._

 

Ohhh this sounds perfect for me! I'll have to check it out, they sell it at Sephora, right?


----------



## n_c (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Face Primer for super dry skin??*

Laura Mercier has a good primer too.


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Face Primer for super dry skin??*

this is from my January column at Naturally Curly:

_Most product fixes are designed to give you a smooth base for applying foundation since so few of us have flawless skin. The most highly-touted product for this purpose is Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer. An oil-free, silicone-based formula, it will fill in small lines and smooth your skin before you apply foundation. Use it sparingly because a little goes a long way.

If you don’t want to spend the $36 it costs to buy the primer, Monistat Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gel can be had at almost any drugstore for about 10 per cent of the cost. Dozens of members here at NaturallyCurly swear by it as a primer. It’s also silicone-based, and at that price you can afford to use it every day. _


----------



## liv (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Face Primer for super dry skin??*

Philosophy's the Present.  Philosophy just came out with a new primer (called the Supernatural something or other I think), too that looks nice.


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Help with Face Primer*

Ive been searching for a face primer lately and I'm really not sure which one to go with. I have Dry skin but an oily T-zone. What Primer would you recommend for me? How should I apply it to maximize the benefits it offers?(Before or after moisturizer?etc...) I also use liquid foundation if that makes a difference.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Help with Face Primer*

*****


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Help with Face Primer*

i use smashbox photo finish.. first i loved it then it started gettin 'bobbly' like flaky but now i love it again because i realised you have to apply it when your moisturiser has totally soaked in
its perfect for dry, normal, combo and oily skins so give it a try


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Help with Face Primer*

Hi *Jello89*
I have the same type of skin you have. I looked at Smashbox Photo Finish, but don't really want to spend that much, so I tried Quo of SDM, it works great too.. I looked at Sephora's one, same price but never really tried it..
HTH


----------



## TDoll (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Help with Face Primer*

I've heard Photofinish is better for drier skin.  I personally would recommend MAC prep+prime face.  It's great for oilier skin, but for areas that get dry, it won't irritate.  I have combination skin and have used this stuff for a long time with great results.


----------



## macmistress (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Help with Face Primer*

the mac prep n prime isnt setting well on my face. any ideas anyone?


----------



## TDoll (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Help with Face Primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmistress* 

 
_the mac prep n prime isnt setting well on my face. any ideas anyone?_

 
Use A LOT less.  less than one complete pump should do your whole face.


----------



## macmistress (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Help with Face Primer*

seriously? iuse four pumps! Lol thnx love!


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Help with Face Primer*

Thx everyone


----------



## TDoll (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Help with Face Primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmistress* 

 
_seriously? iuse four pumps! Lol thnx love!_

 
haha...that could be it!! A little bit goes a loong way!


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Help with Face Primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_I have a normal T-zone but dry sensitive skin on the rest of my face.  I recommend Smashbox Photofinish Primer - I currently use the green-tinted one for redness.  After waiting a few minutes to let my moisturiser sink in, I apply the primer.  I wait a few more minutes and then apply concealer and a little bit of powder (I don't use foundation).

If you want to try it, you don't need to get the large bottle as it's available in a smaller squeezy tube._

 
Does the green tinted primer cover the redness or do you need to wear concealer for that?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Help with Face Primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StArCaNdY* 

 
_Does the green tinted primer cover the redness or do you need to wear concealer for that?_

 
It should, any green pigmented face thingie should take away the effects of redness (acne, rosacea etc)






 hth


----------



## Kiseki (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Help with Face Primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StArCaNdY* 

 
_Does the green tinted primer cover the redness or do you need to wear concealer for that?_

 
Depends on how intense the redness is. You might need a stronger product if it's really red.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Help with Face Primer*

Id rec Macs Prep and Prime Face, I've used it since it came out
I have an oily T zone as well and it seems to control it, I also use liquid foundation. 
But you only need a maximum of 1 - 2 pumps, if you put on too much it saturates your face and will make it oily later in the day.


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 12, 2008)

*Face Primer For Dry Skin.*

So I get dry skin around my nose and lips and most of the primers out there do no favours, can anyone reccomend a good one for dry skin?

And yes I use moisturizer everyday and night and I exfoliate once or twice a week.


----------



## cetati (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Face Primer For Dry Skin.*

I can rec a primer! Though first, I think I should mention you probably shouldn't depend on a primer for moisture. Perhaps try a different moisturizer that's heavier (Hope in a Jar by Philosophy, perhaps?), and I know there are eye creams that are also for the area around the lips (Philosophy makes a good one!).

That said, I personally use Smashbox Photo Finish Primer in Light but I think the regular one will work well for you.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Face Primer For Dry Skin.*

I agree with Cetati.  I wouldn't recommend a primer for moisture, but they can help.  Hope in a Jar is a great moisturizer.  It's the one I use in the winter, to help keep my skin from getting dry.

Philosophy makes a great primer called The Present, which is my favorite primer.  A couple of the other primers I've tried seemed to dry out my skin more, but this one does a great job.  I wear it without moisturizer in the summer because I feel it does a good job keeping my skin where it needs to be.  Sephora gave me a big sample before I bought it.  If you're close to a counter, they should do that for you, too.


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Face Primer For Dry Skin.*

I already use hope in a jar! Haha, I just meant because most primers are oil obsorbing and i wanted to try one that didnt really do that.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Face Primer For Dry Skin.*

I have dry skin and to moisturize lately i've been using moisturelush cream, then Makeup Forever HD primer. It feels so light and moisturizing. Another alternative is BareMinerals Face Primer. Mac's and Smashbox photo primer leaves me with dry patches here and there. hth


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Face Primer For Dry Skin.*

If you can get to an Origins, try A Perfect World White Tea skin guardian. It has White Tea to help soothe the skin and smoothe it, but it also have an e.o. blend to help retain moisture in the skin, AND it prevents aging of the skin. It's pretty much amazing.


----------



## dreamiez (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Face Primer For Dry Skin.*

what does Hope in a Jar smells like?


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Face Primer For Dry Skin.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamiez* 

 
_what does Hope in a Jar smells like?_

 
Im pretty sure it has lavendar oil in it so Lavendar, but not THAT strong.


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Face Primer For Dry Skin.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_If you can get to an Origins, try A Perfect World White Tea skin guardian. It has White Tea to help soothe the skin and smoothe it, but it also have an e.o. blend to help retain moisture in the skin, AND it prevents aging of the skin. It's pretty much amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for that! Is it a moisturizer or a primer? Theres an origins right near me so I might give it a look.


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Face Primer For Dry Skin.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheeBettyBoop* 

 
_I have dry skin and to moisturize lately i've been using moisturelush cream, then Makeup Forever HD primer. It feels so light and moisturizing. Another alternative is BareMinerals Face Primer. Mac's and Smashbox photo primer leaves me with dry patches here and there. hth_

 
I might have a look at both of those, I have used MAC's and now I use Smashbox and they are so drying! they are nice primers but not really for me.


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Face Primer For Dry Skin.*

Anyone else?


----------



## anshu7 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Face Primer For Dry Skin.*

monistat anti chafing gel it is a dupe of smashbox photo finish and this even worked on my dry scaly skin when i ws using retin. m sure ur skin wudnt be worse than that


----------



## jenny215 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Face Primer For Dry Skin.*

I just purchased the MAC  Prep+Prime - Skin Base Visage. I only use it when I'm applying foundation and noticed my skin looked great all day! I would def. rec trying it!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Face Primer For Dry Skin.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Thanks for that! Is it a moisturizer or a primer? Theres an origins right near me so I might give it a look._

 
Considered a primer, the guardian is, so still use it with a moisturiser under it, but oh man, it's soooooo good. Look for the sets that have it in it with some of the other Perfect World stuff, so you can try the other things too (the moisturiser and toner are AMAZING).


----------



## sja103 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Primer*

Heyy

So I have very dry skin, I'm trying to find the best face primer for my type. Anyone have any favourites/recommendations?


----------



## PerfectlyOdd (Mar 24, 2009)

*Face Primer Recs for Dry Skin*

are these mostly for people with oily skin?  i have very dry skin.  it's not flakey but it's never moist.  what's a good moisturizer?  

i want that pretty glowie skin but it's just not happening.


----------



## awyer (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: face primers*

cliniques moisture on call is great!


----------



## PerfectlyOdd (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: face primers*

thanks a lot for the tip!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: face primers*

Biotherm Aquasource Non-Stop is my HG!


----------



## PerfectlyOdd (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: face primers*

so are face primers mostly for people with oily skin so that their foundation doesn't slide off?  or is it to make your make-up  go on nicer and blend easier?


----------



## chiklita (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: face primers*

I have the same problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My skin is very dry, even after moisturizing, so any recs are really appreciated!


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: face primers*

I use perfekt Skin Perfection Gel To Go, and I find it makes my fountation blend in really well.....and look more natural.  I have bad acne scars, so it helps cover everything and make my face look really even when I put foundation overtop.


----------



## User38 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: face primers*

Laura Mercier has a great one -- for normal/dry skin and also an oil free one.  I like Smashbox, YSL ..these are meant for makeup to stay on longer and more beautifully and come in varieties for the skin.


----------

